# Is it possible to install new games on samsung GT-C3200 mobile?



## rajesh_nk22 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Samsung GT-C3200 mobile phone which my 6 yr old kid wants to use for playing games. I had deleted all pre-installed games and so now I want to add couple of racing games. I download few smaller games (upto 150Kb jar file compatible with this model ) but when I try to install I get error "Java Error – Content does not match Application". I tried many games from different sites but no luck. Some where I read that its not possible to add games in this mobile (some locking is there). So my question is: Is it not possible to install games on this mobile? If no, please help me in installing any car/bike racing game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 10, 2013)

I seriously don‘t think there are many good quality Java games available these days.
Anyways try this site: *gallery.mobile9.com/c/java-softwares/1/


----------



## TechnoHolic (Feb 10, 2013)

Most samsung handset doesn't support .jar files directly..but it supports .jad extensions files.
.jad files are nothing but a link to the original .jar files. If you open a .jad file using notepad you'll see a link there which ended with a .jar extension..and if you download .jad using computers browser and transfer it to your phone you'll see a (?) sign there..*Use your phones default browser to reach a .jad file and press install/open/download button and follow phones options..*
Example link:
waptrick


few link of games:

wapin

wapin


----------

